# Agghiacciante. Altro che medioevo



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

Afghanistan, una nuova legge
autorizza lo stupro dei mariti

*KABUL - *Malgrado l'intervento armato in Afghanistan, con l'Italia incaricata della ricostruzione del sistema giuridico del paese, il governo afgano ha recentemente votato una legge (ancora non pubblicata) che rappresenta un duro colpo ai diritti delle donne afgane. Secondo fonti delle Nazioni Unite, *la nuova legge legalizza lo stupro del marito nei confronti della moglie, obbliga le donne a "concedersi" al marito senza opporre resistenza, vieta loro di uscire di casa, di cercare lavoro o anche di andare dal dottore senza il permesso del consorte e affida la custodia dei figli esclusivamente ai padri e ai nonni. *

Insomma, rispetto al passato, poco o nulla sembra cambiare per le donne afgane. La mossa del governo rappresenta, secondo alcuni parlamentari contrari e molti gruppi umanitari, il tentativo del presidente Hamid Karzai di incassare il sostengo dei fondamentalisti islamici, in vista delle elezioni presidenziali di agosto. Secondo il quotidiano britannico _Independent_, il provvedimento di legge è frutto delle pressioni esercitate dall'Iran, che mantiene uno stretto legame con la minoranza sciita afgana. 

"E' una delle peggiori leggi mai votate dal Parlamento in tutto il secolo" ha tuonato Shinkai Karokhail, deputata afgana impegnata a battersi contro la legge: "è totalmente sfavorevole alle donne e renderà loro ancora più vulnerabili". 

La Costituzione afgana permette agli sciiti, che rappresentano circa il 10 per cento della popolazione, di avere una legge sulla famiglia basata sulla giurisprudenza sciita tradizionale. Ma al tempo stesso sia la Costituzione che vari trattati internazionali firmati dall'Afghanistan, garantiscono pari diritti alle donne. 


non ho parole.
mi viene solo da vomitare


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

considerato che noi ci lamentiamo della chiesa ingerente tutto sommato dobbiamo considerarci fortunate


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> considerato che noi ci lamentiamo della chiesa ingerente tutto sommato dobbiamo considerarci fortunate


 
già.....


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

gran culo nascere donna in afghanistan


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> gran culo nascere donna in afghanistan


 
anche gli uomini non credo se la passino bene.
Prima o poi faranno i conti con le culture del mondo occidentale e non sò quanto gli integralisti la potranno spuntare.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> considerato che noi ci lamentiamo della chiesa ingerente tutto sommato dobbiamo considerarci fortunate


La chiesa fino a due secoli fa vi metteva ancora al rogo come streghe... bisogna ringraziare i liberi pensatori.


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La chiesa fino a due secoli fa vi metteva ancora al rogo come streghe... bisogna ringraziare i liberi pensatori.


si ma  oggi siamo nel 2009.
e l'afghanistan non è dall'altra parte del mondo.
altro che aquiloni...


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma oggi siamo nel 2009.
> e l'afghanistan non è dall'altra parte del mondo.
> altro che aquiloni...


Ma non ti accorgi che nel 1980-1990 eravate più libere di oggi, anche qui?


----------



## brugola (31 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma non ti accorgi che nel 1980-1990 eravate più libere di oggi, anche qui?


ma si molti non nego la merdaggine della chiesa, ma questi qui nel 2009 ancora considerano la donna meno di una merda.


----------



## Nobody (31 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma si molti non nego la merdaggine della chiesa, ma questi qui nel 2009 ancora considerano la donna meno di una merda.


Perchè l'Islam per sua sfortuna non ha avuto un illuminismo e una rivoluzione francese. Cosa che il cristianesimo si è dovuto ingollare a forza...


----------



## lale75 (31 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> anche gli uomini non credo se la passino bene.
> Prima o poi faranno i conti con le culture del mondo occidentale e non sò quanto gli integralisti la potranno spuntare.


 

Visto il successo con cui sono riusciti a tenere la cultura occidentale ben lontana dal loro mondo finora, direi che ci sono poche speranze che la recepiscano in futuro...non è che non sia mai arrivata, comunque, è che viene tranquillamente ignorata. Gli uomini se la sono passata TROPPO BENE finora lì. Ci vorrebbe una bella rivoluzione femminile, le donne negli stadi ad assistere allafustigazione (e sono buona) di quei fetenti schifosi che le hanno martoriate per secoli. Quanti credi che siano i mariti che trattano con rispetto e parità le loro mogli?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (31 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Visto il successo con cui sono riusciti a tenere la cultura occidentale ben lontana dal loro mondo finora, direi che ci sono poche speranze che la recepiscano in futuro...non è che non sia mai arrivata, comunque, è che viene tranquillamente ignorata. Gli uomini se la sono passata TROPPO BENE finora lì. Ci vorrebbe una bella rivoluzione femminile, le donne negli stadi ad assistere allafustigazione (e sono buona) di quei fetenti schifosi che le hanno martoriate per secoli. Quanti credi che siano i mariti che trattano con rispetto e parità le loro mogli?


 
non lo so.
Ma l'integralismo islamico, a mio modo di vedere, non ha molto futuro.

Magari mi sbaglio....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Marzo 2009)

A volte mi sento davvero vecchia ...o con buona memoria o ...gli altri mi sembrano smemorati.
Ma io ho ben presente la situazione sociale e la situazione della donna in Italia negli anni '50 e '60.
Se per la legislazione e società è facile a chiunque cercare delitto d'onore o fuitina o Franca Viola... io ricordo bene quando non ancora dodicenne avevo commesso la leggerezza di invitare una mia compagna a bere un'aranciata in un bar, uscite da scuola (quindi pieno giorno), a Milano città. Ero abituata a farlo con mia mamma al Motta di Duomo o al bar sotto casa e mi sembrava naturale poterlo fare da sola, avendo i soldi necessari. Ricordo gli sguardi di tutti gli uomini del bar addosso a noi due bambine con i calzettoni (le calze velate e i tacchetti si mettevano dopo i 12 anni) che mi avevano fatto sentire tanto a disagio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ricordo le nonne che giravano vestite di nero e sempre col fazzoletto in testa.
Ricordo come le donne non potessero uscire di sera non accompagnate (sempre a Milano città!!) e come comunque le milanesi venissero considerate "poco di buono" dagli uomini di altre regioni.
Per uscire da queste cose noi ci abbiamo impiegato tanto ...non si può pensare che altre/i possano compiere salti culturali di secoli in qualche anno.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte mi sento davvero vecchia ...o con buona memoria o ...gli altri mi sembrano smemorati.
> Ma io ho ben presente la situazione sociale e la situazione della donna in Italia negli anni '50 e '60.
> Se per la legislazione e società è facile a chiunque cercare delitto d'onore o fuitina o Franca Viola... io ricordo bene quando non ancora dodicenne avevo commesso la leggerezza di invitare una mia compagna a bere un'aranciata in un bar, uscite da scuola (quindi pieno giorno), a Milano città. Ero abituata a farlo con mia mamma al Motta di Duomo o al bar sotto casa e mi sembrava naturale poterlo fare da sola, avendo i soldi necessari. Ricordo gli sguardi di tutti gli uomini del bar addosso a noi due bambine con i calzettoni (le calze velate e i tacchetti si mettevano dopo i 12 anni) che mi avevano fatto sentire tanto a disagio...
> 
> ...


Si, hai ragione. Spesso ci dimentichiamo come eravamo (e spesso siamo ancora) noi.
Quando si sentono frasi di certi rondaioli come:
"_Non devono violentare le nostre donne_", vengono i brividi. Lì dentro ci sono due parole che la dicono lunga su come vedono le donne questi tizi...


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte mi sento davvero vecchia ...o con buona memoria o ...gli altri mi sembrano smemorati.
> Ma io ho ben presente la situazione sociale e la situazione della donna in Italia negli anni '50 e '60.
> Se per la legislazione e società è facile a chiunque cercare delitto d'onore o fuitina o Franca Viola... io ricordo bene quando non ancora dodicenne avevo commesso la leggerezza di invitare una mia compagna a bere un'aranciata in un bar, uscite da scuola (quindi pieno giorno), a Milano città. Ero abituata a farlo con mia mamma al Motta di Duomo o al bar sotto casa e mi sembrava naturale poterlo fare da sola, avendo i soldi necessari. Ricordo gli sguardi di tutti gli uomini del bar addosso a noi due bambine con i calzettoni (le calze velate e i tacchetti si mettevano dopo i 12 anni) che mi avevano fatto sentire tanto a disagio...
> 
> ...


certo che no, ma questi invece di andare avanti vanno indietro.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non lo so.
> Ma l'integralismo islamico, a mio modo di vedere, non ha molto futuro.
> 
> Magari mi sbaglio....


 
Mi piacerebbe crederci ma quello che mi lascia perplessa è che la situazione di questi paesi è ormai universalmente nota, condannata a gran voce eppure quando si parte alla guerra per "liberarli dalla dittatura" nulla alla fine, come dimostra l'articolo postato all'inizio, si riesce a fare per cambiare davvero le cose. Quale democrazia si porta in un paese quando si continua a permettere che una larghissima parte della sua popolazione, le donne, vengano trattate come oggetti di proprietà? Questo dimostra che si tratta di una cultura talmente radicata che nulla può combatterla...e quello che è peggio è che non si può neppure, a mio avviso, sperare in una "rivoluzione femminile" perchè, a parte rari casi, queste donne concepiscono un simile trattamento come un dato di fatto, non è che lo subiscano, lo trovano addirittura giusto.


----------



## brugola (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe crederci ma quello che mi lascia perplessa è che la situazione di questi paesi è ormai universalmente nota, condannata a gran voce eppure quando si parte alla guerra per "liberarli dalla dittatura" nulla alla fine, come dimostra l'articolo postato all'inizio, si riesce a fare per cambiare davvero le cose. Quale democrazia si porta in un paese quando si continua a permettere che una larghissima parte della sua popolazione, le donne, vengano trattate come oggetti di proprietà? Questo dimostra che si tratta di una cultura talmente radicata che nulla può combatterla...e quello che è peggio è che non si può neppure, a mio avviso, sperare in una "rivoluzione femminile" perchè, a parte rari casi, queste donne concepiscono un simile trattamento come un dato di fatto, *non è che lo subiscano, lo trovano addirittura giusto*.


in un paese dove le donne vengono ancora lapidate c'è poco da fare...pensa che cosa deve essere nascere donna lì.
se ti tirano su a calci in culo e non hai altri parametri il calcio in culo ti sembrerà naturale


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe crederci ma quello che mi lascia perplessa è che la situazione di questi paesi è ormai universalmente nota, condannata a gran voce eppure quando si parte alla guerra per "liberarli dalla dittatura" nulla alla fine, come dimostra l'articolo postato all'inizio, si riesce a fare per cambiare davvero le cose. Quale democrazia si porta in un paese quando si continua a permettere che una larghissima parte della sua popolazione, le donne, vengano trattate come oggetti di proprietà? Questo dimostra che si tratta di una cultura talmente radicata che nulla può combatterla...e quello che è peggio è che non si può neppure, a mio avviso, sperare in una "rivoluzione femminile" perchè, a parte rari casi, queste donne concepiscono un simile trattamento come un dato di fatto, non è che lo subiscano, lo trovano addirittura giusto.


forse la mia è solo una incrollabile speranza, forse hai ragione tu.


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in un paese dove le donne vengono ancora lapidate c'è poco da fare...pensa che cosa deve essere nascere donna lì.
> se ti tirano su a calci in culo e non hai altri parametri il calcio in culo ti sembrerà naturale


 
Già e quello che è più allucinante è che non si tratta del fatto che sono lì, perchè anche quando vivono all'estero, nel mondo occidentale, dove potrebbero ribellarsi a quella cultura con molta facilità, continuano a subirla...


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> forse la mia è solo una incrollabile speranza, forse hai ragione tu.


 
Quando leggo certe storie (mi è bastato il libro "Mille splendidi soli" di  Khaleb Hosseini meravilgioso e che consilgio a tutti) mi rendo conto che il mondo intero sa, ma sta solo a guardare e non fa nulla, come con l'Olocausto...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Quando leggo certe storie (mi è bastato il libro "Mille splendidi soli" di Khaleb Hosseini meravilgioso e che consilgio a tutti) mi rendo conto che il mondo intero sa, ma sta solo a guardare e non fa nulla, come con l'Olocausto...


non è facile fare qualcosa: è più facile fare una guerra che cambiare la mentalità della gente.

Io la speranza me la tengo.....


----------



## lale75 (1 Aprile 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> non è facile fare qualcosa: è più facile fare una guerra che cambiare la mentalità della gente.
> 
> *Io la speranza me la tengo.....[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (1 Aprile 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> irresponsabile ha detto:
> 
> 
> > non è facile fare qualcosa: è più facile fare una guerra che cambiare la mentalità della gente.
> ...


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A volte mi sento davvero vecchia ...o con buona memoria o ...gli altri mi sembrano smemorati.
> Ma io ho ben presente la situazione sociale e la situazione della donna in Italia negli anni '50 e '60.
> Se per la legislazione e società è facile a chiunque cercare delitto d'onore o fuitina o Franca Viola... io ricordo bene quando non ancora dodicenne avevo commesso la leggerezza di invitare una mia compagna a bere un'aranciata in un bar, uscite da scuola (quindi pieno giorno), a Milano città. Ero abituata a farlo con mia mamma al Motta di Duomo o al bar sotto casa e mi sembrava naturale poterlo fare da sola, avendo i soldi necessari. Ricordo gli sguardi di tutti gli uomini del bar addosso a noi due bambine con i calzettoni (le calze velate e i tacchetti si mettevano dopo i 12 anni) che mi avevano fatto sentire tanto a disagio...
> 
> ...


 ma non possiamo fare questi  paragoni con  le aberrazioni contro la dignità dell'essere umano ...per uscire da questo occorre una spinta dall'interno che mi pare  impossibile fino a che il velo nero della  religione coprirà gli occhi e la mente delle donne e degli uomini di quei paesi.


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non possiamo fare questi paragoni con le aberrazioni contro la dignità dell'essere umano ...per uscire da questo occorre una spinta dall'interno che mi pare impossibile *fino a che il velo nero della religione coprirà gli occhi e la mente delle donne e degli uomini di quei paesi*.


 Come diceva il buon carletto (che qualcuna l'ha azzeccata in pieno), l'oppio dei popoli...


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come diceva il buon carletto (che qualcuna l'ha azzeccata in pieno), l'oppio dei popoli...


 capisci che però una cosa è una ragazzina che entra in un bar e si sente a disagio...un'altra un padre che uccide sua figlia perché voleva vivere come una ragazza della sua età.
qui si parla di morte, torture e mortificazione della dignità


----------



## Nobody (1 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisci che però una cosa è una ragazzina che entra in un bar e si sente a disagio...un'altra un padre che uccide sua figlia perché voleva vivere come una ragazza della sua età.
> qui si parla di morte, torture e mortificazione della dignità


 La differenza è netta e da rimarcare son d'accordo, però penso le cose siano legate più strettamente di quanto non sembri...
Finchè la donna sarà, consciamente o meno, accostata ad un'idea di possesso (del corpo, delle sue azioni, dei suoi pensieri...), ci sarà sempre il seme della violenza pronto a germogliare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisci che però una cosa è una ragazzina che entra in un bar e si sente a disagio...un'altra un padre che uccide sua figlia perché voleva vivere come una ragazza della sua età.
> qui si parla di morte, torture e mortificazione della dignità


Noi avevamo l'attenuante per l'omicidio per cause d'onore ...ricordi fino a quando?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E la violenza carnale distinta dagli atti di libidine violenta (che aveva alla sua base il fatto che il secondo caso, non essendoci il pericolo di una gravidanza e quindi un "danno" per la famiglia, era considerato meno grave) che se era compiuto da chi deteneva la potestà genitoriale o legale o che era comunque in una posizione di superiorità sociale costituiva un'attenuate!!!
Ricordiamo pure che il sesso è sempre stato considerato debito coniugale e quindi la possibilità di considerare l'assenso della donna era limitato al momento della celebrazione del matrimonio che...se celebrato a seguito di ratto a scopo di libidine estingueva il reato!!!!


----------



## Old reale (2 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Noi avevamo l'attenuante per l'omicidio per cause d'onore ...ricordi fino a quando?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 per alcuni versi infatti siamo nel rinascimento...il medioevo è dietro l'angolo...


----------

